
Going underground: who’s behind Berlin’s secret subway bedrooms? - Turukawa
http://www.theguardian.com/world/shortcuts/2016/mar/20/underground-berlin-secret-subway-bedrooms-airbnb
======
noonespecial
_At first, the underground workers who stumbled upon this scene in a disused
U-Bahn tunnel in Berlin’s Reinickendorf district in mid-January assumed they
had encountered an abandoned film set. But checks showed that no film
recordings had been applied for in the area._

Because no one would build a film set in a disused subway and then abandon it
without filing the proper papers!

~~~
askafriend
Truly hilarious that they assume people actually follow laws down to a T like
that.

There is much beauty in the world from people not doing so.

~~~
maaku
You've never been to Germany it seems.

~~~
akie
And you've never been to Berlin I guess?

~~~
_ak
And you've never experienced Berlin's bureaucracy I guess?

~~~
akie
I did. I live there...

------
f_allwein
There's actually an organization that specializes in tours of Berlin's
underground architecture and offers some interesting guided tours (although
they probably wouldn't include the subway bedrooms): [http://berliner-
unterwelten.de/home.1.1.html](http://berliner-unterwelten.de/home.1.1.html)

------
lettergram
When I first saw that, I was like... I wonder if that was a porn studio that
they setup to avoid laws/taxes.

------
eginhard
The front garden tableau (in a publicly accessible area):
[https://www.facebook.com/BerlinWriters/posts/978227365587788](https://www.facebook.com/BerlinWriters/posts/978227365587788)

The headline sounds like there are many of them, but these are the only two.

------
georgeglue1
Does anyone have any sense if squatters ever hide elaborate rooms/false walls
in public spaces? I've always been fascinated by this...

~~~
ForHackernews
[http://laughingsquid.com/artists-build-a-secret-apartment-
in...](http://laughingsquid.com/artists-build-a-secret-apartment-inside-
providence-mall/)

